# December buck



## Buck_ruttin (Dec 16, 2016)

I was able to get this buck December 10 20


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 16, 2016)

He's a good'en - congratulations!


----------



## moose80cj7 (Dec 16, 2016)

Very nice deer congrats


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Dec 16, 2016)

Great buck congrats


----------



## Broken Tine (Jan 13, 2017)

Great looking buck!  Congrats!


----------

